# ? Wyndham points into airline points



## STEVIE (Apr 20, 2011)

Can Wyndham points be traded into airline mileage? We have points we can't use this year, and I know with Starwood that points can be converted to airline points. Any chance Wyndham is the same? Thanks, Sue


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 20, 2011)

susgar said:


> Can Wyndham points be traded into airline mileage? We have points we can't use this year, and I know with Starwood that points can be converted to airline points. Any chance Wyndham is the same? Thanks, Sue



The following was taken from the Wyndham site.  Give them a call.  I bet that you are a member of this program or can join it for very little money.

What is PlusPartners® Travel?
CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Members with the PlusPartners benefit have access to a full array of travel providers. PlusPartners allows members to enhance their CLUB WYNDHAM Plus membership by making arrangements for hotel stays, rental cars, airfare, cruises and entertainment packages, all using their CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points.

Learn more about PlusPartners.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 20, 2011)

> I bet that you are a member of this program or can join it for very little money.



Eligibility Requirements for the PlusPartners Travel Program requires a separate enrollment. 

If the OP purchased their points from the Developer the OP should be a member of Wyndham PlusPartners and can with additional transaction fees use their points for travel benefits which can include airline tickets -limited where available.

If the OP purchased their points Re-Sale the PlusPartners program that the original owner had did not or should not have transferred upon the subsequent sale or transfer of the interests to the new owner. 

A Re-Sale Buyer of Wyndham Points can purchase PlusPartners from Wyndham; but the cost of nearly $3,000 to make the purchase would be a significant amount of money and upon careful consideration would probably be found to not be worth the expenditure.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Apr 21, 2011)

My MIL traded her points a few years ago for a round trip flight. It was BOS to LAX. Can't remember the exact amount of points but somewhere around 170k - 200k.  You also could not book anything closer than 60 days.   Just as an added note:  She bought her TS direct from the developer.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 21, 2011)

Shelbyd95 said:


> My MIL traded her points a few years ago for a round trip flight. It was BOS to LAX. Can't remember the exact amount of points but somewhere around 170k - 200k.  You also could not book anything closer than 60 days.   Just as an added note:  She bought her TS direct from the developer.



Just called Wyndham, plus partners is more expensive than I thought.  The corporate sales office said that it was $3,000 through the sites and about $2300 if bought through them.  This feature is apparently marketed primarily as a sales incentive.  They suggested getting it for free in conjunction with a minium points purchase package.  It would probably just be cheaper to buy a discounted airfare ticket from the carrier.  That is what we do.  Not to sound like a sales rep for American Airlines, but we get a heck of a rate that way from Ronald Regan or Baltimore International to Tucson Arizona.  P.S.  we have the Plus Partneer program and sufficient number of points to go through them if we wanted to.


----------

